# New Enclosure



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

I've had a new exo - terra nano viv set - up for my p. metallica unfortunately the exo-terra hygrometer/thermometer is telling me the RH is only 27% although there is condensation on the vivarium, do you think I need to change vivarium or is the exo-terra hygrometer wrong, please help as I really want to use the set up I've created,

thanks


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is why hydrometers suck. Get rid of it. Keep the substrate slightly moist.

This is another example of why most people don't bother with live plants.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for your response, I feel the vivarium is just right for the P. Metallica, I just need to add some plants and the juvie will be re-housed, what is a love plant BTW. The temp is 26C at the moment and RH is 25%, still got plenty space for a deeper bed of substrate, but I think we're in agreement that the hygrometers are wrong!


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 19, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Thanks for your response, I feel the vivarium is just right for the P. Metallica, I just need to add some plants and the juvie will be re-housed, what is a love plant BTW. The temp is 26C at the moment and RH is 25%, still got plenty space for a deeper bed of substrate, but I think we're in agreement that the hygrometers are wrong!


I don't even know what RH is. Probably not something that needs to be worried about. I don't know what a love plant is. Sub only needs to be like a few inches.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## bryverine (Apr 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> This is another example of why most people don't bother with *love plants*.


I don't bother with love plants either, way too clingy.

Don't use hygrometers, they are not necessary for Ts. They are normally very inaccurate. Even calibrated ones have a poor sensitivity and "reaction time", if you will.

DAMP sub as a full water dish is all you need. Do not "swampify" your enclosure. I only over fill my water bowl once a week.

@mconnachan  Can you get a pic of the setup?

Edit: looked at mconnachan's profile and corrected questions.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 19, 2017)

bryverine said:


> I don't bother with love plants either, way too clingy.
> 
> Don't use hygrometers, they are not necessary for Ts.
> Is this your first tarantula or just a first pokie?
> ...


7am will always be too early for me to properly function.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, a picture of your setup will help out.  I prefer fake plants because 1, easier to clean and remove without all that extra mess that come with live plants.  2, no extra light or watering or food needed for them to grow.


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is a photo of my set - up for a 3" P. Metallica
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 237351


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

My new setup for my P. Metallica 3" DLS

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Mah... we are talking about arboreals, my man. I fail to realize why there isn't, inside, a vertical long piece of cork bark ^

I mean, something like this (just for give you the idea, not the parameters).




This was the set up I had for a juve, back then unsexed (turned a male, after) _P.cambridgei._


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

The P. Metallica is not in the vivarium yet, I was waiting until everything was perfect for it, I'm expecting it to molt any time soon, so what I'm gonna do is wait until it molts then rehouse it, do you think that's the right thing to do or should I re - house it now.


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Mah... we are talking about arboreals, my man. I fail to realize why there isn't, inside, a vertical long piece of cork bark ^


I haven't added it yet but the cork bark tube you can see is going into the substrate as a hide.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I haven't added it yet but the cork bark tube you can see is going into the substrate as a hide.


Yes, but they are arboreals, not obligate burrowers. You can leave that piece of cork bark, man, but def. being you I would add another, more longer, on vertical. They lives on trees, after all, in the wild :-s


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 19, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I haven't added it yet but the cork bark tube you can see is going into the substrate as a hide.





Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, but they are arboreals, not obligate burrowers. You can leave that piece of cork bark, man, but def. being you I would add another, more longer, on vertical. They lives on trees, after all, in the wild :-s


OK will do fella, was always going to put more cork bark in anyways, but wasn't sure whether to get a cork background, or just put in another piece of cork, you've made up my mind. Thanks for the shout, but it was in hand.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2017)

this thread is one big face palm.

op, dont measure humidity.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 20, 2017)

cold blood said:


> this thread is one big face palm.
> 
> op, dont measure humidity.


I quite agree my man! I was only asking about humidity???????


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 22, 2017)

Here is my Exo-Terra enclosure for my P. Metallica, I think it looks really good considering it's so small, although I will upgrade again
when needed.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 22, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> View attachment 237667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The setup looks nice, but there's way too much moisture in that enclosure. You can tell from all the condensation on the glass door. P.metallica need some humidity, but it's easy to over do it. I'd let the substrate dry out a bit before you introduce the spider to the enclosure.


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Nightstalker, that was my plan, I'm going to let everything settle down first let the T molt once more in it's tall deli container then I'm going to introduce the P. Metallica, by then it will be big enough for the new setup. I've let the moisture dissipate and now there is no condensation on the viv. Thanks again my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> The setup looks nice, but there's way too much moisture in that enclosure. You can tell from all the condensation on the glass door. P.metallica need some humidity, but it's easy to over do it. I'd let the substrate dry out a bit before you introduce the spider to the enclosure.


The condensation is not _necessarily_ a sign of excess moisture. 

It is a sign of a temperature differential, that the inside of the enclosure is warmer than the outside. When the warm are contacts the cool glass, water condenses out of the air onto the glass.

Given that the enclosure has a screen top, I would not worry about excess humidity.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Condensation isn't always a sign of excess moisture, but in this case it is. The enclosure is opened so I don't think temperature is the issue, if it was in an enclosed space and had been removed from a warm room to a cold one I would understand your point. In this case it's clearly all the wet sub, just needs to dry off a bit.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

user 666 said:


> Given that the enclosure has a screen top, I would not worry about excess humidity.


I guess you didn't notice that the screen top is completely covered in plastic wrap.


----------



## user 666 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I guess you didn't notice that the screen top is completely covered in plastic wrap.


plastic wrap that can be peeled back, allowing the moisture to escape? I didn't notice it, no, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

user 666 said:


> plastic wrap that can be peeled back, allowing the moisture to escape? I didn't notice it, no, but it doesn't really matter.


Well its being used to hold in humidity, and doesn't allow much airflow. Your saying he shouldn't worry about excess humidity due to a screen lid, but the screen lid is covered, so yes it does matter given the state of his setup. The enclosure is too moist, especially with all the ventilation blocked.


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 23, 2017)

I use the plastic wrap to keep the humidity constant, with the screen tops it is quite difficult to keep it constant, the enclosure is being allowed to acclimate itself before the spider is put into said enclosure, I'm not sure whether to keep the plastic wrap on or should I remove it.
What do you guys think, should I remove the plastic wrap or leave it on, remembering it is for a P. Metallica, sub juvenile, it's maybe 2.5" at the moment, I will be introducing the spider to its enclosure after one more molt.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Apr 23, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I use the plastic wrap to keep the humidity constant, with the screen tops it is quite difficult to keep it constant, the enclosure is being allowed to acclimate itself before the spider is put into said enclosure, I'm not sure whether to keep the plastic wrap on or should I remove it.
> What do you guys think, should I remove the plastic wrap or leave it on, remembering it is for a P. Metallica, sub juvenile, it's maybe 2.5" at the moment, I will be introducing the spider to its enclosure after one more molt.


Take it off. Itll need the ventilation if its going to be that wet. You're looking at a pretty good chance of mold, buddy.


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm allowing the substrate do dry, I've taken the plastic wrap off, no condensation, temps are quite good sitting at 24c. I'm now not paying attention to my hygrometer as it is well wrong.
I've decided to move the enclosure to it's final resting place, which is a lot warmer than where it is now, so it will be about 26 - 28c. As I'm sure you know the warmer it is the more humidity the air can hold, so once it's been there for a couple of days I'll take note of the temps etc.


----------

